# Last day in pasture



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha-ha! Thanks! They actually were running, rearing and bucking like crazy, but as long as I come close with camera they just stand... :sad:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i love the third one with kiara!!! so beautiful


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what interesting markins kiara has!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, folks! She is a rescue case. I'm not that big fan of paints (hard to clean all this white) and never intended to get one, but...  Guy I got her from had 60-80 horses ALL possible markings you can think of (paints, appys, all). I never seen so many colored horses at one place (and of course, no care for them too :sad: ).


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i love paints!!!! if you ever should need to give her away i can provide a lovely home for her!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Gorgeous photos. the fall leaves are a perfect setting for your horses.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great photos Kitten. Today was the first day ours didn't get to go out to the pasture. I can tell they are very upset :sad:
I've been letting them out for a few hours everyday just to have a walk around and prove to themselves there really isn't anything out there to eat.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres a photo of ours getting the last bits of grass in the driveway this week Im sure they hate to see winter come more than we do :sad:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tbenitez said:


> i love paints!!!! if you ever should need to give her away i can provide a lovely home for her!


I'll keep it in mind!  :wink:

Vida, somehow they are not that excited about the pasture even in summer or spring. As long as I come get them they are ready to leave back to the "main" field. However as long as I bring any of them OUTSIDE the fence they eat almost any grass like they never seen it before (even if they were on pasture for several hours). Very weird! :shock:


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

^ ooo please do!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awwww really cute pics!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

They are too cute!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, guys!


----------

